# excel and Vals



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Vals are extra sensitive to excel no? Those of you that dose excel and have Vals can you give me an idea of how much dose?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can make it work but there will be massive die back. I've never grown Vals in a tank that was only Excel dosed, as they never seem to grow to their full potential. I think Ming (jobber) and a few others have though.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had pretty good success growing Jumbo Vals, and even Corkscrew Vals (with little or no die-off and then only at the beginning in the 83 F temp),---- and this over a period of about 8 to 10 months. At the time I was dosing moderate amounts of Excel (per recommendations vs. gallonage) twice a week following wcs in my planted discus tank.

In fact, they grew so well that I was pulling out 20 to 40 individual plants every 2 months or so, to necessarily thin them out. Mostly the regular Vals, as the Corkscrews didn't propagate quite so well as the others.

I finally pulled them all out, basically because I wanted to re-scape and change up the plantings.

I believe you can see some of them here in this album of pics:
3RedSnakeSkins Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have some val and corkscrew in a low tech tank with sand substrate. They are growing slowly but no dying off without any excel. I dose some PK micro & iron once a week in very moderate amount only. I think you can grow them without excel dosing.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I have some val and corkscrew in a low tech tank with sand substrate. They are growing slowly but no dying off without any excel. I dose some PK micro & iron once a week in very moderate amount only. I think you can grow them without excel dosing.


Agree - I'm sure you can. Mine grew well in PFS with root tab ferts, and I'm quite sure I wouldn't have needed to dose Excel.


----------

